
6 Principles of Persuasion – Reciprocity - Part One - adzeds
http://davidshawblog.com/2013/05/24/part-one-6-principles-of-persuasion-reciprocity/
======
dcatalysts
Very good post. Looking forward to the next in the series!

~~~
adzeds
There are now several posts online in the series!

